# PATTAYA | The Cliff Condominium Pattaya



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*The Cliff Condominium Pattaya

**The Cliff* has been labeled one of the highest profile developments in Pattaya. The Cliff Pratumnak was created by The Nova Group, and this upstanding structure was designed by *Rony Fineman,* one of the leading and most respected figures in the Pattaya condominium field. Rony Fineman is well-known, highly respected, and has been dubbed “The Man Who Built Pattaya”. Many buyers and investors are familiar with Nova’s pride and diverse approach in constructing property and creating investment opportunities other condominium developers have yet to achieve.


----------

